# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barca và những kỉ lục vô tiền khoáng hậu

## huudatfee

Đánh bại Porto trong trận đấu rạng sáng nay tại Monaco, thầy trò Guardiola không chỉ có được chiếc siêu Cup châu Âu mà còn lập nên rất nhiều kỉ lục vô tiền khoáng hậu. Xem thêm: gia vang the thao 24h bong da Trong 3 mùa giải qua, với việc 2 lần giành Champions League và 3 lần liên tiếp vô địch Liga, Barca đã thống trị bóng đá châu Âu và được coi là đội bóng xuất sắc nhất hành tinh ở thời điểm hiện tại. Lối chơi tiqui-taca dưới sự chỉ đạo của Guardiola đã được nâng lên một tầm cao mới khiến mọi đối thủ phải tâm phục khẩu phục. Có lẽ chưa bao giờ có một đội bóng nhận được nhiều sự ngưỡng mộ của mọi đối thủ đến vậy. Dù yêu hay ghét Blaugrana, tất cả đều phải thừa nhận rằng thầy trò Guardiola đã đem lại cho môn thể thao vua quá nhiều điều với lối chơi đẹp mắt giàu sức cống hiến, nhất là ở thời đại các đội bóng luôn đặt mục tiêu thành tích lên hàng đầu. Phần thưởng cho lối chơi đẹp đó của Barca trong 3 mùa giải qua là quá nhiều danh hiệu. Đặc biệt, với việc giành siêu Cup châu Âu rạng sáng nay sau khi đánh bại đội ĐKVĐ Europa League – Porto đã giúp Barca lập nên những kỉ lục vô tiền khoáng hậu. Có lẽ, chưa bao giờ có một đội bóng thành công và đạt được nhiều danh hiệu đến thế chỉ trong vòng có hơn 3 năm, nhưng đó là những phần thưởng vô cùng xứng đáng sau những gì mà Messi cùng các đồng đội đã thể hiện.  Barca là CLB giàu thành tích nhất châu Âu Đánh bại Porto, Barca đã lần thứ 4 có được chiếc siêu Cup châu Âu, qua đó trở thành đội bóng giàu thành tích nhất ở tất cả các giải đấu của lục địa già. Tính tổng cộng, Blaugrana đã có 15 chiếc Cup các loại bao gồm: 4 Champions League, 4 Cup C2, 4 siêu Cup châu Âu và 3 Fairs Cup, hơn Milan 1 chiếc Cup (7 Champions League, 2 Cup C2, 5 siêu Cup châu Âu). Trong khi đó, ở top sau Real (12), Liverpool (11), Ajax (9) sẽ phải mất nhiều thời gian mới có thể đuổi kịp Barca. Không chỉ là đội bóng giàu thành tích nhất châu Âu, ở Tây Ban Nha với những thành công trong 3 mùa giải qua Barca cũng đã chính thức vượt qua đối thủ không đội trời chung Real Madrid về tổng số danh hiệu. Trong lịch sử của mình tính đến thời điểm hiện tại, gã khổng lồ xứ Catalan đã giành được tổng công 77 danh hiệu bao gồm: 21 chức vô địch Liga, 25 Cup nhà Vua, 10 Siêu Cup Tây Ban Nha, 2 Cup Liên đoàn, 1 Cup thế giới các câu lạc bộ (Club World Cup), 4 Siêu cúp châu Âu, 4 Cup C1/Champions League, 4 Cup C2, 3 Fairs và 3 Copa Eva Duarte (tên gọi trước của Siêu cúp Tây Ban Nha). Còn Real hiện đang sở hữu 74 chiếc Cup các loại bao gồm: 31 chức vô địch Liga, 18 Cup Nhà Vua, 9 Cup C1/Champions League, 2 Cup UEFA, 3 Cup Liên lục địa, 1 Siêu Cup châu Âu, 8 Siêu Cup Tây Ban Nha, 1 Cup Liên đoàn và 1 Cup Copa Eva Duarte.  Pep và Xavi đều có những kỉ lục của riêng mình Về phần Guardiola, với việc giành siêu Cup châu Âu 2011, Pep đã chính thức truất ngôi thánh Johan Cruyff để trở thành HLV giàu thành tích nhất trong lịch sử Barca. Chỉ sau 3 năm, vị HLV 40 tuổi này đã giành được tổng cộng 12 danh hiệu các loại (3 chức vô địch Liga, 2 Champions League, 3 siêu Cup TBN, 2 siêu Cup châu Âu, 1 Cup nhà Vua, 1 Club World Cup. Trong khi đó, thánh Johan phải mất 8 năm mới đem về Nou Camp 11 chiếc Cup, qua đó đủ thấy được sự vĩ đại của Pep. Xavi là cầu thủ giàu thành tích nhất trong lịch sử Barca Với việc giành siêu Cup châu Âu rạng sáng nay cùng Barca, Xavi đã có tổng cộng 18 danh hiệu các loại, qua đó vượt qua Guillermo Amor (17 danh hiệu) để trở thành cầu thủ giàu thành tích nhất trong lịch sử của gã khổng lồ xứ Catalan. Cụ thể, nhạc trưởng của Blaugrana đã có 6 chức vô địch Liga, 5 siêu Cup TBN, 3 Champions League, 2 siêu Cup châu Âu, 1 Cup nhà Vua và 1 Club World Cup. Theo 24h.com.vn

----------

